# Blue Mountain - Peekskill, NY 2010-08-07



## WoodCore (Aug 7, 2010)

Really not much too say other than this place frickin' rocks!!! (No pun intended) This was my second ride at Blue and I continue to be impressed with the quality of the riding at this gem. Hooked up with some of the Southern CT folks I've been riding with the last few weeks and a bunch of their friends from CT, NY and  NJ,this morning for a full day ride. Think we had bakers dozen when we headed out onto the trails shortly after 10 this morning. 

We did basically two loops with a short break in the middle to refuel. Total mileage was 14.65 with a healthy and well earned 2733 feet of technical climbing. Here's our tracks....

Morning Loop:

http://www.crankfire.com/gps/track/9136/morning_loop_08-07-2010 

Afternoon Loop:

http://www.crankfire.com/gps/track/9137/afternoon_loop_08-07-2010


Great to ride once again on trails built by mountain bikers for mountain biking....makes all the difference.....so much fun today!  Can't wait to go back for another rip!   

Didn't take many pictures but here's a few...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 7, 2010)

The roller in that 2nd pic is SWEEEEET!


----------



## marcski (Aug 7, 2010)

Blue is one of our regular jaunts...its about 25 mins door to door for me. You should have let us know on here...would have met up with you for a ride, WC....

ahh, you hit "The Monster" in your afternoon loop...one of my favorite trails there...You hit up a lot.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice, another place added to my must hit list...


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 8, 2010)

marcski said:


> Blue is one of our regular jaunts...its about 25 mins door to door for me. You should have let us know on here...would have met up with you for a ride, WC....
> 
> ahh, you hit "The Monster" in your afternoon loop...one of my favorite trails there...You hit up a lot.




Definitely be back for many rides to come and now that I know your so close will be in touch for a ride at Blue soon! Might even be able to drag some of the AZ crew over the State line.....we shall see. 

Anyway love the riding @ Blue... so many great trails to ride! Favorite from yesterday had to be: Monster>Dr. Jeykll.....technical riding with a ton of flow! Yum! :beer:


----------

